# [OT] Kernel HURD

## comio

dato che sto vedendo il sorgere il flam... proporrei di continuare qui la discussione in modo pacato...

Comunque hurd è un kernel (pensato dal RMS). Si basa, contrariamente di altri, non su un processore specifico ma su un microkernel. Attualmente, credo che esistano due versione: hurd over L3-Pistacchio e hurd over MACH. 

Non possiamo dire che sia meglio o peggio di linux (inteso come kernel), ma ha delle idee innovative sotto. Ultimamente ho sentito di un port sia di Gnome che di KDE.

continuate pure  :Smile: 

ciao

-5

----------

## !equilibrium

Hurd è molto interessante come progetto, ha un'unica pecca, la lentezza dello sviluppo, data dal fatto che sono pochi gli sviluppatori che seguono costantemente il progetto.

----------

## comio

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> Hurd è molto interessante come progetto, ha un'unica pecca, la lentezza dello sviluppo, data dal fatto che sono pochi gli sviluppatori che seguono costantemente il progetto.

 

secondo me ha anche il problema della presenza troppo ingombrante di RMS...

comunque, suggerisco di partire da qui:

http://www.hurd.it/modules.php?op=modload&name=documentazione&file=index&action=SHOW&tipo=1&what=1&page=index

ciao

-3

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> secondo me ha anche il problema della presenza troppo ingombrante di RMS...

 

heehehe la penso anche io cosi, solo che non volevo alimentare flame in merito e non ho detto nulla a riguardo  :Smile: 

 *comio wrote:*   

> http://www.hurd.it/modules.php?op=modload&name=documentazione&file=index&action=SHOW&tipo=1&what=1&page=index

 

uh, interessantissimo, un sito tutto italiano dedicato a Hurd, questo non lo conoscevo, grazie per la segnalazione mi sa che lo guarderò regolarmente.

p.s.: i sotto-link del link che hai linkato (wow, che gioco di parole incredibile!) non funzionano, in pratica c'è solo il TOC

----------

## comio

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: i sotto-link del link che hai linkato (wow, che gioco di parole incredibile!) non funzionano, in pratica c'è solo il TOC

 

prova qui http://www.hurd.it/docs/trad/tansood/HTML/

il sito è stato mosso... anche se i riferimenti al vecchio indirizzo rimangono...

ciao

-1

----------

## hardskinone

Un blog e gli screenshots di gnome e kde.

----------

## SilverXXX

Linux (diversmente da hurd) è stato raffazonato in poco tempo (la parte iniziale) per fornire un kernel os funzionale, perchè se si aspettavava hurd e rms, ci si faceva tutti vecchi  :Laughing: . Come detto dallo stesso Torvalds, la aprte iniziale di linux la può rifare un qualunque studente capace in una estate. Hurd al contrario parte da idee di design molto meglio definite e precise, che dovrebbero portare a un kernel più pulito, almeno a livello di codice. Solo che ci sono due problemi: ha un sistema di sviluppo simil-BSD, cioè le patch non entrano tanto facilmente; e secondo, molti bravi kh lavorano tutto il loro tempo libero su linux. Appena si riuscisse ad avere un kernel hurd funzionale come linux, sar òil primo ad abbandonare il kernel corrente (anche perchè chi ne sa quaclosa di codice dice che linux è molto poco pulito)

----------

## comio

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Un blog e gli screenshots di gnome e kde.

 

realmente notevole... portage over hurd quando lo facciamo?  :Smile: 

ciao

0! I'm the power!

----------

## CarloJekko

Vi ricordate i vecchi scontri tra "Andy" Tanenbaum (tra l'altro autore del libro di reti che odio a morte  :Twisted Evil:  ) e Linus Torvalds per quale kernel fosse il più evoluto... appunto il microkernel (come il GNU hurd) MINIX o il monolitico linux... ad Andy lo chiamarono pure barbaro informatico o una cosa del genere...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Per chi fosse curioso è ancora conservato qui

http://tinyurl.com/2uj9u

Chissa se hurd è uscito perchè pochi chiamano linux... GNU/Linux  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 :Evil or Very Mad:   Non mi direte che non conoscete il progetto Gentoo/HURD, vero?

----------

## comio

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>   Non mi direte che non conoscete il progetto Gentoo/HURD, vero?

 

sentito... ma ancora non mi convince...

linux è decisamente più maturo... mentre hurd (che è il mio ideale, sia chiaro) è ancora troppo "sperimentale"... e sono buono con i termini.

Sarebbe ideale per avere un supporto reiser4 anche sotto hurd... c'è? Così cerco di fare un dual boot  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## CarloJekko

Non ho capito ma hurd non riesce a gestire partizioni maggiori di 1 GB  :Shocked: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Purtroppo r4 non è ancora in linux (che accetta QUASI tutte le schifezze che gli apssano, marchiandole come experimental), figurarsi se entra in hurd.

Male che vada, provato Debian hurd.

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Non ho capito ma hurd non riesce a gestire partizioni maggiori di 1 GB 

 

credo che quel limite sia stato superato da un po'... però non seguo il progetto da 3 anni (se non più...)

ciao

----------

## emix

 *comio wrote:*   

> però non seguo il progetto da 3 anni (se non più...)

 

Vista la situazione non credo sia cambiato molto  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> credo che quel limite sia stato superato da un po'... però non seguo il progetto da 3 anni (se non più...)
> 
> 

 

Si mi pare che attualmente siano a 2 GB  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Si mi pare che attualmente siano a 2 GB 

  Hanno raddoppiato le performance... quanti sistemi conosci con un simile trend?  :Very Happy: 

Comunque cercherò di informarmi sui limiti... potrebbe ritornarmi la passione per hurd (I like mkernel...)!

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Si mi pare che attualmente siano a 2 GB   Hanno raddoppiato le performance... quanti sistemi conosci con un simile trend? 
> 
> 

 

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## masterbrian

Ammetto la mia ignoranza, non ne sapevo nulla, ne avevo visto parlare qui e la ma non gli avevo dato tanto peso.

Merita sicuramente di essere testato  :Wink: 

Qualcuno ha provato questo progetto "gentoo/hurd"?

----------

## CarloJekko

io ho provato il live-cd... lo trovi sul sito dato da comio...

----------

## thewally

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heehehe la penso anche io cosi, solo che non volevo alimentare flame in merito e non ho detto nulla a riguardo 

 

Meno male che mi ero portato l'estintore  :Cool: 

----------

## earcar

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> io ho provato il live-cd... lo trovi sul sito dato da comio...

 

Commenti? Impressioni? Dai posta posta che sono curioso  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

ho capito come ci si loggava dopo 10 minuti quasi  :Confused:  con i nuovi sistemi sono un pò impedito.... ma poi dentro ho visto che è molto simile a linux... a parte la nomenclatura delle partizioni che è più vicino al suo bootloader ... Grub

non ho notato proprio alcuna falla... ho fatto girare però pochi software preconfezionati tipo : ssh sed grep... ho compilato pure diversi  software fatti per l'univ... vanno tutti perfetti... Anche se devo dire che questa non è assolutamente una prova di stabilità...

Conclusioni: non mi dispiace affatto... anzi...  chissà se un giorno diventarà maturo questo progetto....

P.S. come beta tester e sopratutto come critico software faccio letteralmente pietà... provatela quindi!   :Wink: 

----------

## klaudyo

All'università l'ultimo esame che ho dato (finito di dare qualche gg. fa  :Smile:  ) mi ha aperto gli occhi su questa questione microkerne vs. kernel monolitico. Devo dire che il prof. era molto di parte (microkernel) ma credo di aver capito le sue ragioni e penso di unirmi anche io tra i sostenitori del microkernel (in quento a protezione ed efficienza non c'è veramente confronto rispetto ai kernel monolitici. basti pensare che i controlli di protezione avvengono in un ciclo di clock sfruttando l'MMU del processore e la funz. di rilocazione degli indirizzi logici contro i controlli *a programma* effettuati dai kernel monolitici).

Spero che gli sviluppatori non mollino!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Si mi pare che attualmente siano a 2 GB   Hanno raddoppiato le performance... quanti sistemi conosci con un simile trend? 
> 
> Comunque cercherò di informarmi sui limiti... potrebbe ritornarmi la passione per hurd (I like mkernel...)!
> 
> ciao

 

l'ultima iso Debian/Hurd, la K9, dichiara che il limite dei 2Gb sulle partizioni è stato superato, ottimo segno

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Appena si riuscisse ad avere un kernel hurd funzionale come linux, sar òil primo ad abbandonare il kernel corrente (anche perchè chi ne sa quaclosa di codice dice che linux è molto poco pulito)

 

mi sa che non hai capito una cosa...

prima di tutto, Linux non è il sistema operativo: quello è GNU/Linux. Linux è solo il kernel

analogamente Hurd è solo un kernel, e il sistema che gli va dietro è GNU/Hurd

detto questo, non è per nulla vero che basta prendere GNU/Linux e mettere su Hurd per farlo diventare GNU/Hurd. si tratta di due cose diverse che non sono fatte per coesistere o per vivere nello stesso ambiente (GNU)

per la cronaca... in un documento che ho letto un po' di tempo fa si diceva che non era garantita nemmeno la compatibilità ABI... fai un po' te

passare da GNU/Linux a GNU/Hurd o viceversa vuol dire buttare via tutto e rifare il sistema da capo

----------

## SilverXXX

L'ambiente sarà lo stesso (datto che saraà cmq gnu, anche se su kernel hurd), anche se ci sarà la necessità di un sistema differente, almeno nelle parti più vicine al kernel.

----------

## silian87

Beh servira' una roba tipo init, dei demoni userspace diversi, il proc non so se c'e' e neanche in sys, quindi molti programmi che lo usano sarebbero fregati almeno di non simularlo.... insomma ci sarebbe da lavorare...

 *Quote:*   

> compatibilità ABI

 

!!!!! cosa e'?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ultima iso Debian/Hurd, la K9, dichiara che il limite dei 2Gb sulle partizioni è stato superato, ottimo segno

 

Sicuramente è un buon segno  :Smile: 

Mi sa che lo provo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

C'è da lavorare preticamente da capo... linux è diventato quello che è in 15 anni... kissà se riuscirà a 

 raggiungerlo  hurd  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> detto questo, non è per nulla vero che basta prendere GNU/Linux e mettere su Hurd per farlo diventare GNU/Hurd. si tratta di due cose diverse che non sono fatte per coesistere o per vivere nello stesso ambiente (GNU)
> 
> per la cronaca... in un documento che ho letto un po' di tempo fa si diceva che non era garantita nemmeno la compatibilità ABI... fai un po' te
> 
> passare da GNU/Linux a GNU/Hurd o viceversa vuol dire buttare via tutto e rifare il sistema da capo

 

esatto, tutti i software opensource che girano su Linux dovranno essere riscritti e adattati per GNU/Hurd, lo stesso X11 attuale non può girare su Hurd senza uno stravolgimento completo; tutto questo proprio per le nuove caratteristiche dell' OS, è normale che sia cosi; io penso che nonostante la lentezza di sviluppo, Hurd a lungo temine sarà un progetto molto interessante.

----------

## comio

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> esatto, tutti i software opensource che girano su Linux dovranno essere riscritti e adattati per GNU/Hurd, lo stesso X11 attuale non può girare su Hurd senza uno stravolgimento completo; tutto questo proprio per le nuove caratteristiche dell' OS, è normale che sia cosi; io penso che nonostante la lentezza di sviluppo, Hurd a lungo temine sarà un progetto molto interessante.

 

Il problema è il lungo tempo...

ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *comio wrote:*   

> Il problema è il lungo tempo...ciao

 

si ma infatti non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che GNU/Hurd è lo OS pensato per la nostra generazione  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

forse nemmeno per quella dopo e quella ancora dopo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## wildancer

beh si, probabilmente sarà IL sistema operativo... Io personalmente sono forte sostenitore del microkernel, se uno da un'occhio a QNX si rende conto di quale tipo di stabilità si possa raggiungere  :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> beh si, probabilmente sarà IL sistema operativo... Io personalmente sono forte sostenitore del microkernel, se uno da un'occhio a QNX si rende conto di quale tipo di stabilità si possa raggiungere 

 

QNX è proprio un rtkernel... degno di una centrale atomica direi!

ciao

----------

## hardskinone

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QNX è proprio un rtkernel... degno di una centrale atomica direi!

 

lo hai detto: http://www.qnx.com/news/pr_812_2.html

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma i kernel *BSD non permettono di far girare X11 e kde ? Sono dei port quelli per linux ? Perchè kde è stato scritto precisamente per BSD... scusate ma sono un pò ignorante in materia BSD... 

Perchè significherebbe che non tutti i software devono essere riscritti da capo...

----------

## Benve

Credo che non ci sia niente da aspettare. Avere Hurd ora è inutile.

Sarà anche bello ma implementa cose dei primi anni 90.

Ho letto come funziona il kernel mach per la comunicazione coi vari server e fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.

Hurd deve continuare così, ad essere una leggenda, che non ha una funzione pratica e che non verrà mai completato.

Acneh se è bellissimo e ha un sacco di carisma.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma i kernel *BSD non permettono di far girare X11 e kde ? Sono dei port quelli per linux ? Perchè kde è stato scritto precisamente per BSD... scusate ma sono un pò ignorante in materia BSD...
> 
> Perchè significherebbe che non tutti i software devono essere riscritti da capo...

 

Beh certo che ci va X11 e kde! Il C/C++ e' un linguaggio portabile, e gcc e' disponibile un po' vonunque... se i programmi sono fatti *bene* e non ci sono riferimenti specifici all'hardware o ad uno specifico unix dovrebbe andare tutto. Spesso cmq in cose grandi come KDE e gnome fanno parti di codice specifiche per i vari sistemi, anche se la maggior parte del codice e' riutilizzabile.

----------

## wildancer

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   
> 
> QNX è proprio un rtkernel... degno di una centrale atomica direi! 
> 
> lo hai detto: http://www.qnx.com/news/pr_812_2.html

 

Non solo, viene utilizzato per le operazioni agli occhi con il laser, per le sonde spaziali... e ne sapevo un'altro paio  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> L'ambiente sarà lo stesso (datto che saraà cmq gnu, anche se su kernel hurd), anche se ci sarà la necessità di un sistema differente, almeno nelle parti più vicine al kernel.

 

no. non sarà lo stesso

l'ambiente operativo di un sistema (operativo) è dato dal kernel.

se cambi il kernel cambia anche l'ambiente operativo. devono quindi cambiare anche tutti i programmi, se vogliono funzionare lì dentro

ok. basta ricompilare, ma comunque vanno cambiati

----------

## redmatrix

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no. non sarà lo stesso
> 
> l'ambiente operativo di un sistema (operativo) è dato dal kernel.
> 
> se cambi il kernel cambia anche l'ambiente operativo. devono quindi cambiare anche tutti i programmi, se vogliono funzionare lì dentro
> ...

 

Sicuramente non sarà lo stesso, in fondo hurd+microkernel è sostanzialmente diverso da linux o bsd, resta il fatto pero che tutti rispettano le specifiche posix (correggetemi se sbaglio) e buona parte dei programmi che girano su linux (o almeno quasi tutti quelli fondamentali) sono stati progettati dalla FSF per il progetto gnu, quindi tranquillamente funzionanti con GNU.

A parte questo c'è anche da considerare che i programmi difficilmente "trascendono" direttamente al kernel, o almeno, in un sistema unix-like c'è una buona layerizzazione (la famosa cipolla) ciò permette per esempio il port di gtk su windows etc.

Effettivamente per buona parte dei software basta ricompilare facendo le dovute piccole modifiche del caso, ma la compilazione non ci ha mai spaventati e la comunità non ha mai sofferto di incapacità di hacking & co.

L'unica cosa che un po preoccupa è il port di alcuni driver non propriamente liberi, ma questo è un'altro discorso.

Ciao.Last edited by redmatrix on Tue Jun 28, 2005 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SilverXXX

Redmatrix ha afferato quello che intendevo. Cmq mi ero espresso male  :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Redmatrix ha afferato quello che intendevo. Cmq mi ero espresso male

 

allora chiedo scusa, se non ho inteso quello che volevi dire. così siamo d'accordo  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Ma alla fine qui non si è capito nulla!

Chi è per il microkernel?Chi per il monolitico ? È veramente obsoleto linux ? All'ipotetica uscita di hurd ci dovremmo aspettare una lenta estinzione di linux o hurd sarà l'equivalente open source di qnx e verrà usato solo nei sitemi altamente critici come bracci meccanici spaziali o robot che eseguiranno operazioni chirurgiche all'encefalo, a causa della struttura complicata del microkernel?

Vi prego non rispondete chi vivrà vedrà....  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Perche limitare l'utilizzo di un kernel piu stablie alle applicazioni che hai citato? qnx nn si usa per altre cose solo perche è liemevente esoso IMHO... Linux ed i kernel monolitici non sono obsoleti, è solo un'altra concezione! Io credo che ci sarà un dual boot sulle nostre macchine per molto tempo, dato il lentissimo sviluppo del progetto, e poi, come hai detto tu, chi vivrà vedrà! Certo, Se la filosofia hurd rimarrà quella che è probabilmente non sarà mai versatile quanto linux, purtroppo c'è chi sostiene che codice ordinato sia migliore di codice disordinato a prescindere dal grado di sicurezza e dal tempo di esecuzione... (Insomma hurd non vorrà essere criticato da i vari sviluppatori (O)BSD per il disordine)

IMHDFO bisognerebbe eliminare alcune pippe mentali ed essere piu aperti mentalmente!

----------

## klaudyo

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ma alla fine qui non si è capito nulla!
> 
> Chi è per il microkernel?Chi per il monolitico ? È veramente obsoleto linux ? All'ipotetica uscita di hurd ci dovremmo aspettare una lenta estinzione di linux o hurd sarà l'equivalente open source di qnx e verrà usato solo nei sitemi altamente critici come bracci meccanici spaziali o robot che eseguiranno operazioni chirurgiche all'encefalo, a causa della struttura complicata del microkernel?
> 
> Vi prego non rispondete chi vivrà vedrà.... 

 

Io ritengo un sistema microkernel sia più performante e sicuro (diciamo protetto, che la parola "sicuro" può essere fraintesa... bisogna renderci conto a che livello siamo direbbe il mio prof. di architetture!) e portabile su altre arch. che un kernel monolitico. Sarebbe bello se Linux fosse stato mkernel, ma non lo è.

Per quanto riguarda la portabilità ad es. (almeno in linea teorica) se uno scrive un applicazione per un'arch a microkernel la può far girare senza riscrivere niente (solo ricompilando) su qualsiasi piattaforma a mkernel. Mentre con kernel monolitici si deve riscrivere l'applicazione per tutte le arch. "monolitiche". 

Il fatto è che i mkernel spostano il codice dipendente dall'arch. sottostante nel supporto alle primitive di comunicazione (send/receive che realizzano anche lo scheduling a basso livello). Quindi se ho un'arch con relativo mkernel la mia applicazione ci girerà.

Tanto per fare un esempio (molto brutto ma forse chiaro) è un po' come il Java: il programmatore usa un API e la Sun garantisce che usando la sua JVM per una specifica arch. il tuo prog. girerà sicuramente. Tutto il codice dipendente dall'arch. sottostante viene spostato nella JVM. Nell'empio il mkernel sarebbe la JVM.

Linux ha fatto della portabilità un baluardo, certo se fosse sato un mkernel sarebbe stato più facile!

Chi dice che ormai sono 15 anni che si sviluppa per Linux mentre hurd ancora è solo un "giochino" ha ragione. Purtroppo le scelte fatte anni fa rimangono tali (ah, se Linus Torvald fosse sato più attento!) e oggi solo dei folli spenderebbero del tempo in un progetto Open Source che ha così poca speranza di diventare una vera alternativa. Ma anche 15 anni fa si diceva lo solita cosa di Linux (almeno credo)! Speriamo che tra qualche anno si inizi a sentir parlare di hurd in modo più "forte".

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ma alla fine qui non si è capito nulla!
> 
> Chi è per il microkernel?Chi per il monolitico ? È veramente obsoleto linux ? All'ipotetica uscita di hurd ci dovremmo aspettare una lenta estinzione di linux o hurd sarà l'equivalente open source di qnx e verrà usato solo nei sitemi altamente critici come bracci meccanici spaziali o robot che eseguiranno operazioni chirurgiche all'encefalo, a causa della struttura complicata del microkernel?
> 
> Vi prego non rispondete chi vivrà vedrà.... 

 

microkernel -> WNT (Windows 2000 e xp)

macrokernel -> BSD e Hurd

Linux è un ibrido

però credo che tu non abbia capito una cosa: Hurd non è l'evoluzione di Linux, ma sarà un sistema operativo simile, ma a sé stante.

quando uscirà la versione stabile (ci sono ottimi motivi per pensare che non uscitrà mai) è per niente vero che si dovrà aggiornare. Anche perché va bene che Hurd è un kernel, ma non è che si può cambiare un kernel così, come se niente fosse e pensare che possa funzionare ancora qualcosa.

secondariamente... perché dici che linux è obsoleto? obsoleto rispetto a cosa? non è vero per niente.

GNU/Hurd è un sistema in fase di sviluppo da circa 14 anni. è partito da un background di considerazioni veramente importanti ed ambiziose.

se mai arriverà in porto sarà senza ombra di dubbio il miglior sistema operativo mai prodotto, ma per lo stato in cui si trova oggi, io penso che difficilmente di potrà arrivare ad uno sbocco concreto

----------

## CarloJekko

Linux non è Ibrido.. ibrido è XNU del mac osx (ibrido fra mach e kernel freebsd...)

Linux è monolitico come FreeBSD

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però credo che tu non abbia capito una cosa: Hurd non è l'evoluzione di Linux, ma sarà un sistema operativo simile, ma a sé stante.
> 
> 

 

Questo lo sò benissimo... È il diretto discendente del kernel mach che negli anni 90 non fece fortuna, fallendo clamorosamente...

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondariamente... perché dici che linux è obsoleto? obsoleto rispetto a cosa? non è vero per niente.

 

No infatti e non lo penso neanche io... Mi sono sbagliato non scrivendo tra virgolette quello  che ha definito A Tanembaun 15 anni fà : cfr

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=g:thl2305852938d&dq=&hl=it&lr=&selm=12595%40star.cs.vu.nl

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GNU/Hurd è un sistema in fase di sviluppo da circa 14 anni. è partito da un background di considerazioni veramente importanti ed ambiziose.
> 
> se mai arriverà in porto sarà senza ombra di dubbio il miglior sistema operativo mai prodotto, ma per lo stato in cui si trova oggi, io penso che difficilmente di potrà arrivare ad uno sbocco concreto

 

Infatti lo stesso Stallman disse che hurd era un kernel all'avanguardia in termini di potenza ed affidabilità... 

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux ha fatto della portabilità un baluardo, certo se fosse sato un mkernel sarebbe stato più facile! .... Purtroppo le scelte fatte anni fa rimangono tali (ah, se Linus Torvald fosse sato più attento!) e oggi solo dei folli spenderebbero del tempo in un progetto Open Source che ha così poca speranza di diventare una vera alternativa.

 Linus non si doveva stare + attento perchè non aveva bisogno di portabilità...

Linux è un S.O. che all'inizio era compatibile con un solo hard disk un solo tipo di processore... altamento non portabile in quanto monolitico...

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> 
> 
> " I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby, won't be big and professional) for AT clones It's not portable and it probably [won't ever] support anything other than AT hard disks, as that's all I have:-(."

 

Ma era libero e Stallman necessitava di un kernel libero stabile sicuro e funzionante al più presto... ecco che si interruppe lo sviluppo di hurd...

Linus non aveva assolutamente scritto linux come s.o. universale... anche se devo dire che (oggi me lo hanno detto e non ci ppotevo credere) è diventato talmente versatile che lo hanno installato in un Ipod  :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo lo sò benissimo... È il diretto discendente del kernel mach che negli anni 90 non fece fortuna, fallendo clamorosamente...
> 
> 

 

Hurd non è un discendente di mach. Non è neanche (a rigore) un microkernel. E' in realtà un insieme di server/servizi poggiati su un microkernel (che può essere Mach, come L4-pistacchio).

Come ribadito, linux non è un ibrido... ma è un monolitico. Forse NT è oramai un ibrido (dato che integra l'interfaccia in kernel)...

OSX/Darwin è basato su (Free?)BSD con qualche innesto di MACH, ma fondamentalmente rimane anch'esso un monolitico.

ciao a tutti

----------

## klaudyo

Ero convinto che OSX fosse un mkernel.... peccato, mi piaceva l'idea!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

su wikipedia c'è scritto ke è un ibrido...http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/XNU

----------

## SilverXXX

winnt è un ibrido ma la gui non è propriamente nel kernel.

Cmq in genere per kernel si intende anche mkernel + servizi (un pò impreciso magari).

E freebsd è mkernel.E osx pure.

I mkernel, in teoria, a causa dei passagi di dati necessari, sono meno performanti, anche se è un problema che si può considerare "risolto" (anche se osx/darwin dopo il 100 thread parallelo va in panne).

Quindi adesso come adesso, i mkernel o gli ibridi dovrebbero essere vantaggiosi rispetto a un monolitico.

----------

## klaudyo

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I mkernel, in teoria, a causa dei passagi di dati necessari, sono meno performanti, anche se è un problema che si può considerare "risolto" (anche se osx/darwin dopo il 100 thread parallelo va in panne).
> 
> 

 

Sei sicuro di questo?

Da quanto ne so io in teoria con un mkernel i processi comunicano ad ambiente locale con primitive di comunicazione send/receive. Usando tecniche come le "capability" le copie nei canali di comunicazioni sono ridotte al minimo indispensabile (una copia anche su canali asincroni). Le capability sono entry della tabella di rilocazione che viene copiata da un processo (destinatario) nella propria tab. di riloc. e da cui calcola l'indirizzo logico nel suo spazio di indirizzamento per riferire l'oggetto da copiare (o la variabile targa in cui copiare il messaggio se ad usare la capability è il mittente). Quindi tutto è ridotto all'osso e ha un diretto supporto a livello firmaware! Più veloce di così.....

EDIT: aggiungo che di contro in un kernel monolitico con stato supervisore un processo fa una trap, copia il messaggio che deve comunicare al destinatario nello spazio supervisore usando in genere ind. fisici che devono essere calcolati, il destinatario fa a sua volta una trap, passa in stato supervisore e copia nel proprio spazio il messaggio. Morale 3 copie più il calcolo degli ind. fisici. Ora, se il msg è una parola poco male, ma se è un file da 1 GB le cose iniziano a farsi pesantucce....

EDIT 2: ho letto poi di "ottimizzazioni" che di fatto possono essere interpretate come il non utilizzo dello stato supervisore con aggiunto l'utilizzo delle capability, cioè modifiche che "riportano" il kernel ad un mkernel.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> freebsd è mkernel

 

ne sei sicuro? a me risultava che i *BSD fossero macro-kernel

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> I mkernel, in teoria, a causa dei passagi di dati necessari, sono meno performanti, anche se è un problema che si può considerare "risolto" (anche se osx/darwin dopo il 100 thread parallelo va in panne).

 

è vero. però è anche vero che la struttura del kernel è più leggera, e flessibile.

in termini assoluti non è possibile dire che uno è migliore dell'altro, o anche semplicemente che uno è più veloce dell'altro

----------

## SilverXXX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ne sei sicuro? a me risultava che i *BSD fossero macro-kernel
> 
> 

 

no  :Razz:  ma l'avevo detto

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è vero. però è anche vero che la struttura del kernel è più leggera, e flessibile.
> 
> in termini assoluti non è possibile dire che uno è migliore dell'altro, o anche semplicemente che uno è più veloce dell'altro

 

Infatti. Ma su anandtech  qui fanno vedere in un test come macosx vada in panne a causa di troppi thread, probabilmente a causa del problema del passagio di dati.

Probabilmente in *bsd hanno risolto come ha detto klaudyo (purtroppo non mi sono mai messo a studiare troppo i kernel, e per altri impegni non ho nemmeno finito il libro di so di tanenbaum  :Evil or Very Mad:  quindi da quel poco che ho capito, dovrebbe essere come ha detto).

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Probabilmente in *bsd hanno risolto...

 

occhio che BSD e OSX sono due mondi diversi. non è poi tanto vero che ASX deriva da BSD, quindi il parallelo non mi sembra molto azzeccato

----------

## SilverXXX

La prova che fanno su anandtech dimostra come ci siano delle differenze tra osx e fbsd. Era solo per far capire i possibili problemi di un mkernel, non era certo per dire che sono uguali.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

>   Non mi direte che non conoscete il progetto Gentoo/HURD, vero?

 

ammetto di no. ero rimasto a debian GNU/HURD, e ti prego di non infierire su di me per questo: per me usare debian è un'umiliazione, quindi mi insulto da solo.

cmq... visto che tu lo conosci, vedi di postare il link, perché quello che ho trovato io è tutto "unofficial"  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

L'unica cosa esistente al momento è questa:

http://hurd.rustedhalo.net/about.php

Purtroppo c'è solo materiale non ufficiale (d'altronde hurd è un filo indietro, non si puà certo chiedere ai dev gentoo di badarci). Spero che appena il progetto "parta" per bene, arrivi anche dentro a gentoo.

In teoria, tramite i vari profili, DOVREBBE essere possibile, se è vero che devono anche fare gentoo/freebsd (o meglio, è vero ma da quel pò che ho letto, è ancora in alto mare).

----------

## 5p4wN

bah per quanto ho potuto vedere soffre ancora di molti problemi quando ho infilato il livecd è rimasto impallato perchè non ha trovato hd scsi attaccati al controller.

per quanto riguarda i dischi fino a qualche tempo fa non supportava partizioni di più di 6 gb

----------

## SilverXXX

Per chi fosse interessato ancora un pochino a hurd  :Very Happy:  , porto una buona notizia: i dev di debian/HURD sono riusciti  far andare KDE!

Qui ne parlano.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Per chi fosse interessato ancora un pochino a hurd  , porto una buona notizia: i dev di debian/HURD sono riusciti  far andare KDE!
> 
> Qui ne parlano.

 

è una mia impressione o stano andando un po' in ordine random?

insomma... prima che di KDE io mi sarei preoccupato di ben altro... boh... cmq adesso questo è fatto

----------

## SilverXXX

Hai ragione, ma far andare kde rimane un grosso passo avanti (secondo me)

----------

